# Come faccio a cancellarmi dal Forum?



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi ma come si fa a cancellarsi? non voglio assolutamente cancellarmi da qui ma da un altro forum che è uguale a questo come impostazioni  ho provato a chiedere la ma sai com'è so del Milan quindi non vieni manco cancolato


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Penso che l'eliminazione dell'account la devono effettuare gli amministratori del forum


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

e mi sa pure a me nelle impostazioni non trovo la possibilità di cancellarmi.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

Esattamente. Devi chiedere all'Amministratore di cancellare il tuo nick


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Molto probabilmente è così


----------



## piscinin (11 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Devi chiedere all'Amministratore di cancellare il tuo nick



ciao,innanzitutto chiedo scusa per avere riaperto un post vecchio di 4 anni.Volevo sapere una cosa..ma devo scrivere a te che sei l'admin.. o devo scrivere in fondo alla pagina digitando su "Contattaci"?Ho provato a mandarti un MP ma non posso perchè non ho 500 messaggi.Non ho intenzioni di cancellarmi,è solo che volevo capire bene come funziona il forum.Grazie


----------

